
Get ready for a waiting list for European IPv4 addresses. No jumping the line - mfontani
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/07/31/ripe_ipv4_address_queue/
======
sadris
Hopefully the big tech companies find ways to punish organizations that aren't
IPV6 compatible.

